
Majority of American Workers Not Engaged in Their Jobs - johndcook
http://www.gallup.com/poll/150383/Majority-American-Workers-Not-Engaged-Jobs.aspx
======
tgrass
One takeaway:

Percent engaged increases after 65 not because of age effects, but because of
survivor bias: those who work after retirement are primarily those who choose
to work.

~~~
rhino42
But i'm surprised that there is low engagement for highly educated
individuals. These are people who's jobs are most likely to have an impact and
feel significant. Opinions?

~~~
tgrass
I'd guess our expectations exceeded reality.

Megan McArdle's take:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/10/the-
rage...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/10/the-rage-of-the-
almost-elite/247638/)

------
rjd
I bet the figures wouldn't change much if it was a world wide survey.

One of my friends said something that always stuck with me (mainly because I
burst out laughing when he said it):

"Its called WORKing not FUNing, so STFU we all hate our jobs"

~~~
johndcook
Previous Gallup polls on the subject showed large differences between
countries. Americans were more engaged than people in most other countries if
I remember correctly.

~~~
rjd
Ouch, so this headline should really be "Unhappy America workers happiest in
the world."

------
byoung2
I would like to have seen a more detailed breakdown of that $36,000-$89,000
salary range. It is slightly lower (28%) than below $36,000 or above $89,000
(30%), but I wonder how much variation there is inside that big range.

------
DrHankPym
Most of us don't need 8 hours a day to do our job, but it's hard to express
that without sounding like a bad employee.

